# Betta with possible Dropsy.



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

5g tank
WC once a week, 20%
Feed once a day.

Betta is only permanent inhabitant. I moved one of my smaller BN pleco's in to take care of an algae bloom from my light timer getting out of whack. 

He appears to be bloated with scales standing out from his side about half way from his last gill to the start of his tail.

From what I have read, this is probably being caused by somethign bacterial. 

I have at my disposal:
Melafix
Maracyn
Maracyn-two

I have some other stuff, but they are either fungal or parasite treatments.

Thoughts? I just saw this today, not sure how bad it is, I'd like to save him if possible.


----------



## Chrispy (Oct 28, 2007)

You should post a picture if you can.


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

There is also anti-bacterial food out there. I always have some in stock ya never know when something can go wrong and not all local pet shops carry medicated foods. I know PetsMart doesn't have it, I had to order it online.


----------



## bluegerbil (Mar 12, 2008)

The bloating you're seeing is the fish's internal organs swelling up. It's usually caused by bacterial infections, but it can also be genetic. If that's the case then there's not much you can do. 

If it is a bacterial problem then you can try treating with antibiotics, but pet store meds are pretty useless (that's why they're sold there). You'd need to get a proper broad spectrum antibiotic from a vet or someone with access to them. 
Honestly though, by the time a fish gets to this stage there's not much you can do. 

Pictures would help if you can post them  .


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

kk, I'll try and get some pics posted later tonight.


----------

